# Jewel Cichlid compatible?



## NewRamMoma (Jan 1, 2012)

So could not resist the jewel cichlids at the petstore. I did do a little research but still need help. Bought 2, have no clue if m/f, they have been in qt for a month now and seem to be doing great! So here are my questions:
I read that these are African river cichlids but should not be kept with other Africans...they should be kept with South American cichlids or Kribs? Is this true? Seems to be some confusion. Had one lfs employee tell me only Jewels while another told me any Africans? Another told me any semi-aggressive fish, but overstock and plan on losing some to jewels! I do understand that when setting up a new group of fish there may be losses..but I will not intentionally set up a buffet for my jewels! :? Also read in several spots..no mbunas.

Basically, need some suggestions as to what I can put in with these guys. Oh, and if possible could you let me know common names for the fish since most pet stores have no clue on the scientific names! 
OK..info on tank they will be going in...2 choices both 40breeders. First is already established with 3 killifish, 5 albino tiger barbs and 1 rubber lip pleco. White sand, black backing on tank. 205 fluval canister filter. A few real plants (just started) rocks and a chunk of Malawi wood.

Second tank is blank slate...would also like to put canister filter, size?...otherwise open for suggestions. Will be able to do quick cycle with established media from other tanks (have 10
to choose from!) so feel free to throw suggestions my way  [/u]

Should I use sand or fine gravel? Also heard light color will wash out the fishes color...but they are in my qt tank with black gravel/backing and they are really dark with only the blue dots showing. 
Suggestions? I know I need lots of caves or hiding places so I will do that.
Sorry about long post...but thanks for any help!


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I have kept Jewels with other african cichlids and it was not a problem. As long as the Africans in the tank are larger and can match the aggression than the jewels they will get along. But this was a larger tank. My jewels kept to one corner and minded their own business until another fish came too close and they would be chased off. You will never be able to mate them in a community tank. The eggs get eaten and the fry soon after they hatch, if they make it that far. The females tend to have a lighter color belly, while the males are a little redder. Also, the female's belly will buldge with eggs quite frequently, as young as 1 1/2 inches. if the jewels pair, they pair for life. They will only mate with each other so if you have a pair do not add another or it will be killed by the male. If your jewels are swimming and sleeping together, then you prob have a male and female. When and if they breed, the male will kill anything in the tank that is smaller or not able to fend him off.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, and my Jewels hated, absolutely hated black substrate. they did not show their color and always looked stressed when Imoved them to their own tank. When I put in a lighter color sand, they were happy as peaches and back to breeding and swimming around. Do not put in the the barbs and other fish you have in the one tank. They will be killed when the jewels are ready to mate. Make sure you have plenty of caves, plants and things for fish to hide.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would NOT put a breeding pair of jewels with other fish in a 40g tank. They will probably kill the other fish.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't risk a pair of jewels with any other fish in a smaller tank. 13razorbackfan is probably right about others being killed


----------

